
Writing Sustainable Python Scripts - ausjke
https://vincent.bernat.ch/en/blog/2019-sustainable-python-script
======
o_nate
This seems like great, practical advice. I usually get to step 2,
documentation (however minimal) and command-line parameters. This inspires me
to go the next step and add proper logging (instead of print statements) and
unit tests as well.

